# NOC :2171 - Can I apply now ?



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Hi Expat FSW experts, :welcome:

My Profile Summary 

IELTS overall score - 7 
for NOC 2171
besides I'm having 10yrs of IT experience in Networking and ITIL / IT Service Management Field. 
Single and No dependents 
Having Sufficient Bank balance with overall 10 yrs of savings. 

I have got prepared all the application forms and required documents required for the FSW application. 

My Questions / Queries / or clarifications / Guidance I require from all you experts are as mentioned below :

I'm planning to apply / login FSW appcalication now with current CAP status for 2171 is 558 for 1000 visa limit.

=============================================================

1) Will it be right time for me to login the FSW application and what would be my success factor :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:?

If No, what would be the best time for me to lauch my application for FSW? :juggle::juggle:

2) Apart from NOC 2171 - what are the other NOC codes which would be applicable to my profile? 
or which NOC can be applicale to my profile apart from 2171 which can make my journey easier to get an PR invitation from CIC.
:confused2:

3) Can I take help of a CIC Authorized Paid Representative to expedite my process of PR / immigration?

What kind of helpfulness can be attained by using an representative help.

4) In application which Canadian state to be selected to get an easier PR / immigration invitation :second:

5) Above all is there any other easier way or can we expedite the process of getting a PR / immigration invitation :juggle:
===============================================================

I have spoken to many aspirants as per them I have to wait till May 2015 to launch/ log in my application which would be processed and I might get my PR / immigration invitation by January 2016.

Hereby I request all the expat experts to guide me in a proper and easier way where I can get my PR / immigration invitation easily and with in short period of time.

Thank you Very Much in advance & expecting a fruitful answer to all my questions / queries / clarifications.

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL ...PEACE:cheer2::washing::violin::hail:eace::caked::amen:layball::


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

saivijayraj said:


> Hi Expat FSW experts, :welcome:
> 
> My Profile Summary
> 
> ...


 sssssss


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

By the way for networking you may also look at noc 2281


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Thank you very Much for the reply Sheray...

Do you think I can go ahead and apply for the NOC 2281 code because at present i'm in a managerial role and 2281 describes the roles which I has in my starting years of my career...so will they accept my login or will they raise questions regarding the same.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

saivijayraj said:


> Thank you very Much for the reply Sheray... Do you think I can go ahead and apply for the NOC 2281 code because at present i'm in a managerial role and 2281 describes the roles which I has in my starting years of my career...so will they accept my login or will they raise questions regarding the same.


 You can use 2281 to be eligible ! But u may fall short of points ! That's why I said chk ur points first !


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Will check my points and let you know....


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

saivijayraj said:


> Will check my points and let you know....


Do u have wes report ? If not don't bother its late !


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

I have my WES ECA report with me & my points calculator gives me 70 points for my skills; age and qualifications.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

saivijayraj said:


> I have my WES ECA report with me & my points calculator gives me 70 points for my skills; age and qualifications.


How much points with 2281 and how much points with 2171 ! 2281 I doubt will hit cap ! It has good chance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada does not have states, it has provinces.


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

*to which province it would be easler*



colchar said:


> Canada does not have states, it has provinces.


So to which province it would be easler for me to get an PR / immigration invitation ?

Pls suggest


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Sheray said:


> How much points with 2281 and how much points with 2171 ! 2281 I doubt will hit cap ! It has good chance


Officially CIC published today for 2171...the cap has reach 1000


----------

